# Tivo Series 1 UK  avaliable for free



## zagor (Jan 19, 2014)

If anyone is interested I have a Tivo Series 1 UK, upgraded with a 250 GB Disk and Ethernet module. 

I no longer use it and I am willing to send it to the first caller for the price of shipping, or have it collected for free (West London).

If you are interested please reply here
thanks


----------



## realfun4u (May 12, 2009)

zagor said:


> If anyone is interested I have a Tivo Series 1 UK, upgraded with a 250 GB Disk and Ethernet module.
> 
> I no longer use it and I am willing to send it to the first caller for the price of shipping, or have it collected for free (West London).
> 
> ...


How much for shipping to Northamptonshire to my brothers as he would love to have a tivo

thanks


----------



## SwervinMervin (Mar 10, 2014)

I can collect if it's still available ?

Olly


----------



## zagor (Jan 19, 2014)

SwervinMervin said:


> I can collect if it's still available ?
> 
> Olly


yes. please let me have a contact email or phone, so I can send you the details for collection.
thanks


----------



## SwervinMervin (Mar 10, 2014)

My e-mail is brixtonians at mail dot com,

Thanks again

Olly


----------

